# Meine Zusammenstellung



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Grüße,

Ich möchte meinen Rechner mal wieder aktuallisieren,ich habe schon etwas zusammengestellt.

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=413526

Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es so am besten ist, mein Budget lieg etwa bei 650 Euro.

Ich wusste das ich was vergessen habe,ich wollte nur die jeweiligen Teile austauschen,da der Rest schon vorhanden ist.

MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

du kannst bei hdw keinen warenkorb verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach et nochmal und en screen davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Hm,wie geht es sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Einen Merkyettel erstellen?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

merkzettel erstellen oder du machst dir nochmal einen warenkorb udn drückst dann die DRUCK taste auf der tasta, gehst in paint bearbeiten einfügen und speicherst dies als jpeg ab und dann lädst du dat irgendwoe hoch udn postest es hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Bin noch gerade beim probieren es hozuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tastatur auf englisch gestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dank Google wieder hingekommen.Bild sollte bald kommen.
So Bild oben reineditiert.


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2009)

_Top Zusammenstellung , bis auf die Graka und den 945er (ich nehm n 955er) sieht mein neuer PC auch so aus.. :]_


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Danke,hm der 55 hat ja nen offnen Multi und kostet nur 20 Euro mehr..ich denk ich nehm den auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja,was wirst du für eine Grafikkarte verbauen?


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

GTX275, also das NVidia-Äquivalent ;D

Super Zusammenstellung, meinen Segen hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (23. April 2009)

Baut er nicht erst eine schlechtere ein, um dann gegen Ende das Jahres eine von den neuen zu kaufen?


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Ne, das war ich, ich hol mir demnächst ne HD4830 oder HD4770 und kauf mir dann Ende 2009/Anfang 2010 nen Rechner mit i7/GTX380 etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Dann ist ja gut Nur wie bekomm ich bei HdwVersand die Bestellung hin?Bei Ort wird dieser 2 mal reingeschrieben und ich bekomm es nicht weg?bzw gehts dann nur über Telefon?

Achja,kann mir wer sagen ob GtaIV auf einem Athlon64-5200+,Radeon 4850 und 3G Ram laufen wird?

Danke für eure Hilfe & Bestätigungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

kannst du nicht einen Merkzettel bestellen? Normal sollte das gehen. Ansonsten anrufen.

Und zu den Teilen: Die sind top, nur musst du dir über eins bewusst sein: Ende des Jahres bringt Nvidia vorraussichtlich richtige Kracher auf den Markt. Eine Alternative wäre jetzt eine kleine Karte und Ende 2009/Anfang 2010 nochmal zuschlagen.

Edit: Ja, wird ziemlich sicher laufen, aber auf niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen wenn du es flüssig willst. Viel Spaß schonmal beim installieren und patchen Danach machts aber echt Spaß.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Ja,das mit der Geforce 380 Gtx und 5800?Hab ich auchschon gelesen,aber naja ich denke das diese fürs erste reichen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja das mit dem Bestellen geht jetzt,warum auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestellen werde ich aber erst Montag oder Dienstag.

Der Cpu Kühler passt auch auf den Sockel?


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2009)

_Fala hat leider ne Fehlinformation gepostet..


Bei mir siehts derzeit so aus , warum ich ne 4830 nehme? Reicht für´s aktuelle und wie Asoriel sagte , werd ich mir dann ne richtig Flotte Karte am Ende des Jahres holen.. :]


 Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Achja,ich merk grad ich frage recht viel Oo,aber wieso kosten die 4G Ram eigentlich nur 10 Euro mehr?


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2009)

_Wie , 10€ mehr als 2GB oder was meinst du? _


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Ja,genau.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

ich hab gerade die Frage von oben (die editierte) gesehen.

Ja, der CPU-Kühler passt auf den Sockel. AM3 ist zwar bei HWV nicht explizit angegeben, aber in der Regel passen AM2-Kühler auch auf AM3.


Aber bei Scythe direkt ist der AM3 angegeben, siehe hier: Klick


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Dank,dir nicht das er nicht draufpasst und dann runterrutscht und dann noch alles mit in den Tod reißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

naja, wenn er nicht passt lässt er sich auch nicht montieren. Entweder richtig oder garnicht.

Bist du sicher, dass der in dein Gehäuse passt? Ich hab den selbst hier und der ist sehr sehr groß!


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Musste kurzerhand in den Garten,nunja ich denke das er passt,wenn nicht wirds passend gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

passend gemacht ist nicht so leicht. Willst du ein Loch in die Seitenwand schneiden? Der Mugen2 geht bei mir vom Mainboard aus ca 15-16cm in Richtung Seitenwand. Mess lieber nach, das ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Also bei mir sind ca.20Cm platz zwischen Mainboard und Seitenwand,denke das es reichen sollte.

MfG

Und Kühlung liefert er auch genug?


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn selbst, und bin absolut zufrieden (hab halt "nur" nen E8400 @3,6 GHz). Asoriel hat nen Quad und im Idle ca 31° *aufsSysprofileschiel*
Denk ma, der Phenom kommt entweder drunter oder aufs gleiche Level.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an,ich habe hier noch den Boxed Amd Lüfter drin,denke mal der ist leiser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Ich geh ma stark davon aus^^ 120mm @ 1000rpm is sehr leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der montierte Lüfter von Scythe is sowieso geräuscharm


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Der Mugen2 ist eine andere Dimension. RaDon27 ich denke aber nicht dass der 955 kühler wird als der Q9550 o.ä. 
Ist nämlich ein richtiger kleiner Hitzkopf mit einer recht hohen TDP :>


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Ich hoff mal ich bekomm den Phenom auch auf die 3.5-6 hoch,fals nicht ist er immerhin leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Mugen2 ist eine andere Dimension. RaDon27 ich denke aber nicht dass der 955 kühler wird als der Q9550 o.ä.
> Ist nämlich ein richtiger kleiner Hitzkopf mit einer recht hohen TDP :>



Meinste? Naja, aber mehr als 40° werdens ja net werden, oder was denkst du? Naja, zur Not gibts ja noch den superben Thors Hammer von Xigmatek *hust*. Der soll ja die neuen Phenoms problemlos kühlen können *hust*


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Naja,obs nun 30 oder 40 Grad sind ist mir eigentlich recht egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solang es im Sommer nicht zuwarm wird sollte es ja keine Probleme damit geben.


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

mit dem Mugen2 überhitzt deine CPU unter normalen Umständen 100% nicht und ist definitv leiser+kühler als boxed.


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch nichts über den Phenom II 955 gelesen, aber 30-40 Grad bei einem Quadcore mit 3,2 Ghz halte ich für Wunschdenken. Unter Last geht der eher Richtung 50-60 Grad, schätze ich mal. Daran wird der Mugen wohl auch nicht viel ändern.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Solange die Cpu erstmal für die meisten Sachen ausreicht und ich nicht irgendwo Standbilder hab sollte es ja auch ohne übertakten gehen,und bei 50~Grad schmilzt mir die Cpu doch nochnicht weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (23. April 2009)

Schmelzen nicht, aber durchknallen.
Aber vorher schaltete der sich ab, oder taktet runter.

Aber bis 70 Grad kann der schon gehen.
Lt. einigen Internetseiten wird sogar 100 noch gesagt, aber ich habe da meine zweifel.
Intel gibt auf der Produktdetailseite: 71,4 Grad an.

Ob nun 100 doch noch gehen, lt. einigen Internetseiten ja, aber wie gesagt habe meine Zweifel daran.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Intel gibt Temperaturdaten für Amd Prozzis an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (23. April 2009)

Das is wohl eher auf die IntelCPUs bezogen :>


----------



## Wagga (23. April 2009)

War für den Q6700 die Daten, sry wenn ich das vergessen haben hinzuschreiben.


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Aber sind 100 Grad nicht etwas hoch gegriffen?


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

für eine CPU kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, selbst bei den meisten Grafikkarten ist das recht heftig, und die halten da deutlich mehr aus! Meine war schon bei 111°C bei der GPU1 VRM.

Klos der Mugen kühlt meine CPU unter Standarttakt unter Last auf 46°C bei 12Volt.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...nitt_temperatur

Mit Noctua NH-U12P, was beileibe kein schlechter Kühler ist, auf 53°C...


----------



## Gomel (23. April 2009)

Nur,wenn es mit diesem potenten Kühler schon 53 Grad sind,wie sieht es dann mitm Boxed aus?


----------



## Asoriel (23. April 2009)

70-80°C.

Mit einem Kühler wie dem Noctua NH-U12P, Scythe Mugen2/Orochi, Zalman 9900 oder den Thermalright IFX-14 machst du nix falsch. Damit hast du keine Probleme, außer vielleicht, dass deiner CPU kalt wird Ansonsten sind die lediglich richtig groß was man beachten sollte.


----------



## Falathrim (23. April 2009)

Sebi bei 70° taktet die CPU automatisch runter, ich glaube kaum dass AMD da einen Boxedkühler auf den Markt schmeißt, der ihn nicht drunter bekommt. Ich schätze auf 60-65°C


----------



## Klos1 (23. April 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Solange die Cpu erstmal für die meisten Sachen ausreicht und ich nicht irgendwo Standbilder hab sollte es ja auch ohne übertakten gehen,und bei 50~Grad schmilzt mir die Cpu doch nochnicht weg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



50 Grad sind garnichts. Absolut grüner Bereich.



Asoriel schrieb:


> für eine CPU kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, selbst bei den meisten Grafikkarten ist das recht heftig, und die halten da deutlich mehr aus! Meine war schon bei 111°C bei der GPU1 VRM.
> 
> Klos der Mugen kühlt meine CPU unter Standarttakt unter Last auf 46°C bei 12Volt.



Im Standardtakt vielleicht Der Phenom 955 hat aber von Haus aus schon 3,2 Ghz. 30-40 Grad unter Last ist hier einfach nicht realistisch. Vielleicht mit Wasserkühlung und wahrscheinlich nicht mal da. Aber ist ja auch egal. Mein 9550 geht bis knapp 60 Grad, wenn alle vier Kerne unter Volllast arbeiten. Natürlich übertaktet 

Aber 60 Grad sind absolut okay.


----------



## RaDon27 (24. April 2009)

von 30-40° im Lastbetrieb hat ja auch niemand gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2009)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Meinste? Naja, aber mehr als 40° werdens ja net werden, oder was denkst du? Naja, zur Not gibts ja noch den superben Thors Hammer von Xigmatek *hust*. Der soll ja die neuen Phenoms problemlos kühlen können *hust*






Gomel schrieb:


> Naja,obs nun 30 oder 40 Grad sind ist mir eigentlich recht egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ging es hier wohl um die Temparaturen in deinem Gewächshaus, oder was?


----------



## Gomel (24. April 2009)

Weiss schon jemand wie der boxed Kühler aussieht?Also wie groß etc? Achja und ob er leistungsstärker als die anderen sind.Ich mein leistungsstärker als die Kühler der "alten" Dual-Core Prozzis von Amd?


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

leistungsstärker wird er definitv sein, er muss ja eine deutlich höhere Verlustleistung abführen. Ob es schon Details für den Boxed-Kühler gibt weiß ich nicht, ich weiß jedenfalls nix davon. Ich tippe aber darauf, dass 2-4 Heatpipes verbaut sein werden.


----------



## Gomel (24. April 2009)

Ich hab ja dann den Mugen,nur kann ich den Boxed vom 955 auch auf meinen alten 5200+setzen?


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2009)

Wieso nicht? Der Lüfter ist für einen 955er Quad ausgelegt, also kühlt er einen 5200 Dual schon lang.


----------



## Gomel (24. April 2009)

Das ist mir schon klar,nur dachte ich das es vielleicht nicht geht, da der Dual ja noch Am2 ist.


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

ich schrieb ja schon weiter vorne, dass AM3/AM2 untereinander sehr kompatibel sind was die Kühlerbefestigung angeht. Und ansonsten einfach versuchen, den Boxed bekommst ja eh, daher wäre es auch kein Fehlkauf wenn es nicht passen sollte.


----------



## Gomel (24. April 2009)

Achja,könnt ihr mir noch einen guten 80mm Lüfter empfehlen?
Taugt dieser was http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...116&agid=42?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## RaDon27 (24. April 2009)

@Klos:
Die 40° waren auf die IdleTemps bezogen, siehe weiter vorne im Thread. Zugegeben, ohne den Post weiter vorne hört sichs tatsächlich an, als würde der Lastbetrieb gemeint sein. Das wäre dann allerdings nice und Utopisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2009)

Gomel schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar,nur dachte ich das es vielleicht nicht geht, da der Dual ja noch Am2 ist.



Da ändert sich von den Abmessungen nichts. Vom AMD-Board die Halterungen wegschrauben, falls die Haltuerung auf deinem AM2-Board nicht zum Boxed des AM3 passen sollte und gut ist.


----------



## Gomel (24. April 2009)

Hm,ok.Denke ich werds schon hingekommen,nur fehlt mir immernoch ein 80mm Lüfter,kann mir niemand einen empfehlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Doch klar, kommt ganz darauf an, was du für einen möchtest. Folgende Fragen beantworten, dann bekommst nen gescheiten.

Max. Preis?
Luftdurchsatz wichtig?
Lautstärke? Silent, normal oder stört laut nicht?
Muss er saugend und blasend montierbar sein?
Beleuchtet? Ja? Nein? Wenn ja wie?
3Pin oder 4Pin PWM?
Bestimmtes Lager gewünscht?
Bestimmte Farbe/Design gewünscht?

Je nach Einsatzzweck hats den richtigen.


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Denke so ~10 Euro
Jor
Normal
Eigentlich reinblasend.
Nein
Wenn möglich 4Pin
Egal
Egal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

Dann wäre wohl der Arctic Cooling 80mm eine gute Wahl. Der hat einen guten Luftdurchsatz, kostet keine 5€, ist leise und hat einen PWM-Anschluss. 
Ich hoff, du meinst auch wirklich einen PWM-Stecker und keinen 5,25"-Molexstecker.

Das ist ein 4Pin Molex: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein 4Pin PWM-Stecker für den Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den PWM brauchst du 4 kleine Pins wie bei dem CPU-Lüfter wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Der Anschluss für den Lüfter ist am Mainboard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

ja, genau. Der vom unteren Bild ist am Mainboard, der vom oberen am Netzteil. Wenn du einen Lüfter fürs Netzteil willst, such ich dir nen anderen.


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Na,eigentlich ist es doch egal ob für Mainboard oder Netzteil?


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Hm,ich hab grad mal geschaut,aber den Lüfter gibts bei Hardwareversand nicht.Kann ich dann den nehmen den ich vorgeschlagen hab, oder ist der sehr schlecht? (auch wenn er nur 3 Pin hat..)

..ich hab jetzt mal alles bei Alternate zusammengestellt,und es ist sogar billiger..ich glaub ich bestell dort,ist der Shop den zu empfehlen?


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Alternate ist top, bedenke aber das du für den Zusammenbau 80 € zahlen musst.
Alternate habe ich selbst bestellt, ware kamm heil, gigantisch verpackt und schnell an.
Bei Gewährleistungsfällen sollen die sehr vorbildlich und kulant sein.
Mein nächster PC wird wieder dort gekauft entweder wieder Teile einzeln oder
wenn es ein gutes angebot gibt von Alternate komplett.
Kannst meiner Meinung bei Alternate nichts falsch machen.
Bestellte dort sogar noch ne Samsung 103UJ und ein Zalman 8700 CNP LED
Bis jetzt läuft alles top, und das schon seit fast 6 Monaten.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Na,dann nur ist der Lüfter derzeit nicht vorrätig,wie mach ich das damit bzw wie lange dauert es? Und das der Zusammenbau 80 Euro kostet kann mir egal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (25. April 2009)

Was wird den angegeben als Zeit?
Und welcher Lüfter ist es den, dann kann man eine Alternative suchen.

Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (25. April 2009)

naja, wie lang das dauert...in der Regel nur wenige Tage. Sollte dein PC daran hängen such ich dir nen anderen.

Außerdem versteh ich ehrlich gesagt eh nicht, warum du einen 4Pin willst, normal verwendet man für Gehäuselüfter 3Pin-Stecker.


----------



## Gomel (25. April 2009)

Naja,dacht ja nur eigentlich ist es mir ja egal,dacht halt das es mit 4pin nicht ganz so laut ist,der Mugen 2 der ist mit 3 roten drin.

MfG


----------

